# Probleme Videos abspielen



## Celox21390 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich bei buffed ihrgendein video abspielen will kriege ich immer die fehler meldung

200, Stream not found, NetStream.Play.StreamNotFound, clip: '[Clip] 'http://a.banner.t-online.de/apps/255/Ad2371327St3Sz16Sq3612329V0Id23/div-20091201-NFS_Amazon_final-4_3.flv''


Ich benutze firefox neuste version und hab Inet exploxer schon probiert 


Hab WIn7 ulti 64 bit drauf und weiß nciht weiter woran das liegen kann 



mfg Celox


----------



## Gammler.Jonas (18. März 2010)

hio guys,

habe genau das prob auch... nur der alte dayliemotion player funzt bei Firefox, aber der is nich immer bei allen vids ... und mitm gammel IE funzt alles ^^ 
es wär ma langsam ne lösung von dem prob angebracht ... IE nervt langsam bei den vids ^^ 


so far 
der gammler


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. März 2010)

Macht euren Werbeblocker aus vor dem eigentlich Vid kommt ne Werbung die z.B. von AdBlockPlus geblockt wird und wenn die Werbung nicht läuft läuft der ganze Stream nicht.


----------



## Gammler.Jonas (18. März 2010)

super, thx hat geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

